# Some rusty relics from last night's dig



## Dewfus (Apr 19, 2021)

It says border patrol


----------



## Torringtontg25 (May 1, 2021)

The first truck is most likely a Wyandotte. I found a very similar one here: https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-wyandotte-small-dump-truck-1853394222

The second truck is a die-cast Hubley Mack Bulldog stake truck. I have the steam shovel truck I'm restoring, yours should clean up nice, restored or not.
Great finds!


----------



## Dewfus (May 1, 2021)

Torringtontg25 said:


> The first truck is most likely a Wyandotte. I found a very similar one here: https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-wyandotte-small-dump-truck-1853394222
> 
> The second truck is a die-cast Hubley Mack Bulldog stake truck. I have the steam shovel truck I'm restoring, yours should clean up nice, restored or not.
> Great finds!


Ty I love them


----------



## Dewfus (May 1, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Ty I love them
> [/QUOTE can it be restored idk it's pretty rusted I love the rust lol


----------



## Torringtontg25 (May 1, 2021)

Can it be restored? I'd need more pics of each, and one of the Hubley without the caked on mud. The Wyandotte... Maybe


----------



## Dewfus (May 1, 2021)

Torringtontg25 said:


> Can it be restored? I'd need more pics of each, and one of the Hubley without the caked on mud. The Wyandotte... Maybe





Torringtontg25 said:


> Can it be restored? I'd need more pics of each, and one of the Hubley without the caked on mud. The Wyandotte... Maybe


There too far gone lol so I just cleaned it and sprayed it with rust-oleum clear gloss and made them a decoration in my museum


----------



## Torringtontg25 (May 1, 2021)

Ah, yeah that one is too far gone. I'm amazed it still looks recognizable, I found the remnants of a 1970s Nylint trailer in the woods behind my house, it was just two pieces of "metal"(rust, with hints of metal, lol) with two plastic wheels.
The Hubley is diecast and cannot rust, as long as there aren't any breaks in the castings, it should be a breeze to restore. My steam shovel truck was metal detected by the previous owner, both front wheel mounts are broken but the the rest of it is in great shape, even with spots of the original paint! The axles and wheels are a different story lol
Either way, they make great decorations!
Also, here is a similar Hubley to yours, no paint but you get the idea. https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1920s-cast-iron-mack-stake-truck-3-252839124


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 1, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> There too far gone lol so I just cleaned it and sprayed it with rust-oleum clear gloss and made them a decoration in my museum  View attachment 224500View attachment 224501View attachment 224502


Holy crap! I never dig those!


----------



## Dewfus (May 1, 2021)

Torringtontg25 said:


> Ah, yeah that one is too far gone. I'm amazed it still looks recognizable, I found the remnants of a 1970s Nylint trailer in the woods behind my house, it was just two pieces of "metal"(rust, with hints of metal, lol) with two plastic wheels.
> The Hubley is diecast and cannot rust, as long as there aren't any breaks in the castings, it should be a breeze to restore. My steam shovel truck was metal detected by the previous owner, both front wheel mounts are broken but the the rest of it is in great shape, even with spots of the original paint! The axles and wheels are a different story lol
> Either way, they make great decorations!
> Also, here is a similar Hubley to yours, no paint but you get the idea. https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1920s-cast-iron-mack-stake-truck-3-252839124


Hubley is smashed lol I got a hubley spirit of st louis I believe it's missing propeller and a wing but it displays nicely lol


----------

